# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم التابلت الصينى سوفت ويير(Chinese Tablet) أهداءات فلاشه Gtouch اهداء لمنتدانا

## asaad wahsh

احباب المنتدي  الغالي تحيه طيبه  بمناسبه  الاجازه الصيفيه اهدي لكم 
فلاشه Gtouch اهداء لمنتدانا    وهذه بيانات اسم الفلاشه علي cm2  MT6572__alps__Q88__m72_emmc_s6_pcb22_to1024_mq8a_ddr1__4.4.2__ALPS.JB3.MP.V1.12    
الانفو علي الميركل    Connected to Phone. CPU: MT6572 SW:0000 Ver: CA01 Downloading Boot8 ... EMMC Size: 0x00E9000000 Flash Type: EMMC INT/EXT RAM Size: 0x20000/0x21000000 Reading infr(EMMC)... id:ALPS.JB3.MP.V1.12 version:4.4.2 model:Q88 brand:alps manufacturer:alps PRELOADER BaseAddr:0x0 Size:0x1400000 MBR BaseAddr:0x1400000 Size:0x80000 EBR1 BaseAddr:0x1480000 Size:0x80000 PRO_INFO BaseAddr:0x1500000 Size:0x300000 NVRAM BaseAddr:0x1800000 Size:0x500000 PROTECT_F BaseAddr:0x1D00000 Size:0xA00000 PROTECT_S BaseAddr:0x2700000 Size:0xA00000 SECCFG BaseAddr:0x3100000 Size:0x20000 UBOOT BaseAddr:0x3120000 Size:0x60000 BOOTIMG BaseAddr:0x3180000 Size:0x600000 RECOVERY BaseAddr:0x3780000 Size:0x600000 SEC_RO BaseAddr:0x3D80000 Size:0x40000 MISC BaseAddr:0x3DC0000 Size:0x80000 LOGO BaseAddr:0x3E40000 Size:0x300000 EXPDB BaseAddr:0x4140000 Size:0xA00000 ANDROID BaseAddr:0x4B40000 Size:0x40000000 CACHE BaseAddr:0x44B40000 Size:0x700000 USRDATA BaseAddr:0x45240000 Size:0xA2CE0000 BMTPOOL BaseAddr:0xFFFF0000 Size:0x1500000 BaseAddr:0x0 Size:0x0 >>Done. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
ودمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله خيرا اخي_

----------


## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

*انت مميز يا صديقي
 وجزاك الله خيرا
تم التقييم
++++*

----------


## mahmoudalhendi

*الف شكر يا غالي*

----------

